# Dial Indicators with Dovetail mounts?



## Splat (Sep 28, 2013)

Not looking for a DTI, but a dial indicator with a dovetail on the back. Are there such beasts? I've been looking but haven't found one. IMO the lug back mount isn't that sturdy but I'm used to using my DTI with a dovetail with my Nogaflex arm. I know a lot, if not most?, machinists use magmounts like the Mighty Mag. I guess the magnet doesn't affect the indicator. Anyway, so does someone here know of a good indicator with a dovetail mount? Thanks.


----------



## Ray C (Sep 28, 2013)

All the Shars brands have dovetails on the back and top.  I like e'm enough to own 6 of them.  Some I've had for 4+ years and they're going strong...

http://www.shars.com/products/view/1967/008quot_Dial_Test_Indicator_0001quot

Ray





Splat said:


> Not looking for a DTI, but a dial indicator with a dovetail on the back. Are there such beasts? I've been looking but haven't found one. IMO the lug back mount isn't that sturdy but I'm used to using my DTI with a dovetail with my Nogaflex arm. I know a lot, if not most?, machinists use magmounts like the Mighty Mag. I guess the magnet doesn't affect the indicator. Anyway, so does someone here know of a good indicator with a dovetail mount? Thanks.


----------



## Splat (Sep 28, 2013)

Thanks Ray, but I'm talking about dial indicators (or drop indicators), not dial test indicators (DTI).


----------



## ScrapMetal (Sep 28, 2013)

I know that you can buy different backs for the Teclocks - http://www.use-enco.com/CGI/INPDFF?PMPAGE=391&PMCTLG=00  I don't know if their backs will fit on other indicators though.

Hope that helps,

-Ron


----------



## Dave Smith (Sep 28, 2013)

just search for" dial indicator with dovetail mount" on ebay and there is a set for about $20


----------



## Splat (Sep 28, 2013)

Thanks Dave, but again, those are all dial *test *indicators. 

Ron, I'll check into them. Thank you!


----------



## Charley Davidson (Sep 28, 2013)

see if this will work for you
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Micro-Adjus...t-Gunsmith-Mill-Lathe-Tools-Lot-/261295127179


----------



## Harvey Melvin Richards (Sep 29, 2013)

Splat said:


> Not looking for a DTI, but a dial indicator with a dovetail on the back. Are there such beasts? I've been looking but haven't found one. IMO the lug back mount isn't that sturdy but I'm used to using my DTI with a dovetail with my Nogaflex arm. I know a lot, if not most?, machinists use magmounts like the Mighty Mag. I guess the magnet doesn't affect the indicator. Anyway, so does someone here know of a good indicator with a dovetail mount? Thanks.



Mitutoyo makes (or made) dial indicators with dovetail mounts on the side. I don't know the model numbers though.

Standard Gage made a very small dial indicator with a dovetail running the length of its back. I don't know anything more about this company though. The gage is at the bottom with an Interapid DTI with a 1.5" diameter dial on top.


----------



## Splat (Sep 29, 2013)

Thanks guys.  I had totally forgotten that my NogaFlex arm has a round mount right behind the dovetail mount. By the looks of it it'll fit the stem right underneath the dial face of an indicator. So that's what that hole's for!


----------



## ki4byz (Sep 29, 2013)

In my opinion a dove tail indicator mount is for test indicators only and is not strong enough for a dial indicator, too heavy.
  The lug back w/stem works fine. Just make sure the stem is tight.
  But one great thing about being a machinist is that very few things can only be done one way.


----------

